# Recommend Me Some Headphones



## Dangy (Mar 20, 2010)

I mean headphones like these: Example.

Preferable under $30.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Mar 20, 2010)

I honestly can't recommend headphones for under 30 bucks that are good, all of em are shite to be quite honest. The cheapest good headphones I have ever bought were a pair of Shure SE102 noise canceling in-ear headphones and they cost 80 dollars when I got them but damn do they sound good and they block outside noise extremely well. Those were replacements for the Bose ear buds that I lost a couple of years ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I highly suggest the Shure SE102's if you can find them for less than what I paid, 80 CAD would probably equate to about 65 USD or so. Just gotta keep your ears clean because they are ear wax magnets due to being ones that go in your ear. I don't see the sense in buying earmuff headphones anyway, and Creative headphones are not that good for sound quality to be quite honest, they should stick to making sound cards cause that is what they are good at imo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alas, I am an audiophile and like my music to sound good, not tinny and grainy.


----------



## Jemlee (Mar 20, 2010)

I agree with DS gamer...

My BASIC is audio technica ATH-SQ5

otherwise under 30 bucks??? get china phones: jkjk


----------



## Cermage (Mar 20, 2010)

you aren't going to get great phones for under $30. you can try getting your hands on sennheiser hd201's/hd202's. 

if you're lucky you can pick some ath-fc700's off ebay for $30 like i did. great price for that set, blows everything i've listened to in that price range. they give off better sound than my MS-1's in hip hop and electronica which i bought for $120. very tight bass, at times highs are too sharp, pretty loud headphones.


----------



## macgeek417 (Mar 20, 2010)

How about these? http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=h...&sa=title#p
And to connect them: http://www.pearcable.com/

xD
loljk


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 20, 2010)

Sennheiser HD201 are $30 at most.


----------



## nico445 (Mar 20, 2010)

i Guess they are to expensive for you because they arent 30$ but i have the reloop rh 3500 ltd (white) but also available in other colors. greatest headphone i ever had 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 replaceable cable and the 2 cables that come with it are like 2/3 meters long. sound is really great


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 20, 2010)

nico445 said:
			
		

> i Guess they are to expensive for you because they arent 30$ but i have the reloop rh 3500 ltd (white) but also available in other colors. greatest headphone i ever had
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but the problem with long cables is that it's hard to fit them in a pocket, I have to roll up the cable of my Sennheiser HD205 quite a lot to be able to walk around with it (it's 3m long D


----------



## Mei-o (Mar 20, 2010)

Try asking this guy: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=108079

He can talk about headphones for 72+ hours straight!


----------



## nico445 (Mar 20, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> nico445 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


didn't think of that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that cable isn't thin either so it's not really meant for outside, just inside for gaming,mixing etc whatever you use it for


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (Mar 20, 2010)

Sennheiser PX100?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 20, 2010)

BeatriceTheGolden said:
			
		

> Sennheiser PX100?



Amazon says $89.99 (new)


----------



## Dangy (Mar 20, 2010)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> I honestly can't recommend headphones for under 30 bucks that are good, all of em are shite to be quite honest. The cheapest good headphones I have ever bought were a pair of Shure SE102 noise canceling in-ear headphones and they cost 80 dollars when I got them but damn do they sound good and they block outside noise extremely well. Those were replacements for the Bose ear buds that I lost a couple of years ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PM'd. :3


----------

